# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Slaapstoornissen - Artikels

## Petra717

*Slaapstoornissen*


*Als de nacht geen rust geeft*
Urenlang liggen piekeren en niet kunnen inslapen. Slecht slapen bij het vooruitzicht van een spannende of drukke dag. Wakker schrikken uit een nachtmerrie. Ieder mens slaapt wel eens slecht. Eén of twee nachten slecht slapen is niet zorgwekkend. Anders wordt het als iemand élke nacht de klok drie uur hoort slaan en elke ochtend doodmoe uit bed stapt. Dan kan er sprake zijn van een slaapstoornis.

*Normale slaap*
Slapen is nodig om tot rust te komen, lichamelijk en geestelijk te herstellen en weer energie te krijgen. Gemiddeld slapen we een derde deel van ons leven. Gemiddeld, want de slaapbehoefte van mensen varieert: de een heeft weinig, de ander veel slaap nodig. Naarmate mensen ouder worden, gaan ze minder slapen. Pasgeboren kinderen slapen gemiddeld 16 uur per dag, volwassenen zon 7 à 8 uur. Ouderen slapen vaak nog minder. Vrouwen slapen gemiddeld wat meer dan mannen. Ieder mens heeft zijn eigen dag- en nachtritme. Zo zijn er ochtendmensen en avondmensen. De kwaliteit van de slaap en een uitgerust gevoel zijn daarom belangrijker om te bepalen of iemand goed slaapt dan het tijdstip of de duur van de slaap.

*Een slaapstoornis*
Iemand die regelmatig slecht slaapt, hier minstens een maand last van heeft en daardoor overdag minder goed functioneert, heeft last van een slaapstoornis. Zon stoornis gaat gepaard met concentratieproblemen, prikkelbaarheid en gebrek aan energie.

*Structuur van de slaap*
De slaap begint met sluimeren en wordt steeds dieper, totdat de slaper in een zeer diepe slaap raakt. In deze diepe slaap zijn mensen moeilijk te wekken. Het lichaam rust nu uit van de voorbije dag en bouwt weer energie op. Na deze diepe slaap volgt de droomslaap, in vaktermen REM-slaap genoemd. Daarin worden alle emoties en informatie van de hele dag verwerkt. Mensen dromen dan veel en hebben soms ook nachtmerries.
Elke nacht maken mensen 4 à 5 keer zon slaapcyclus van ongeveer anderhalf uur door. In de loop van de nacht wordt de slaap lichter, met meer REM-slaapfases en kortere periodes van diepe slaap.

*Verschillende slaapstoornissen*
Slaapstoornissen zijn aan de hand van de klachten te onderscheiden in meerdere categorieën. 

De primaire slaapstoornissen worden onderverdeeld in dyssomnieën en parasomnieën. 
a) Dyssomnieën hebben te maken met de duur, de kwaliteit en het tijdstip van de slaap. Insomnie en hypersomnie komen met meeste voor. Mensen met insomnie, of slapeloosheid, kunnen moeilijk inslapen en worden s nachts vaak wakker of ontwaken te vroeg in de ochtend. Mensen met hypersomnie kunnen overdag moeilijk wakker blijven. Ze slapen s nachts en vaak ook overdag erg veel, maar blijven desondanks slaperig. Andere dyssomnieën zijn:

*Afwijkingen in de ademhaling* tijdens het slapen, waaronder slaapapneu. Mensen met slaapapneu stoppen s nachts enkele keren seconden- tot minutenlang met ademen. Dan schrikken ze wakker en gaan weer ademhalen. Door het plotseling aanzuigen van veel lucht snurken ze luidruchtig. Overdag zijn deze mensen slaperig. Oorzaak van apneu is vaak een slecht gevormd gehemelte of het inzakken van spieren in de keelholte. _Verstoringen van het slaap-waakritme._ Mensen die in ploegendienst werken of medicijnen of drugs gebruiken, kunnen hier last van hebben. De inwendige biologische klok raakt ontregeld, wat leidt tot problemen met het in- en doorslapen en vermoeidheid. Een jetlag door een lange vliegreis is ook zon verstoring._Narcolepsie_. Mensen met narcolepsie hebben overdag plotselinge, onweerstaanbare slaapaanvallen. Ze voelen zich voortdurend slaperig en kunnen ook last hebben van abrupte spierverslapping. Ze zakken dan plotseling in elkaar, meestal bij onverwachte emoties, zoals schrik of woede._Slaapproblemen door onrust in de benen_ (restless legs) en kortdurende schokken van de benen tijdens de slaap.

b) Bij parasomniën doen zich tijdens de slaap abnormale verschijnselen of gedragingen voor. De bekendste zijn: nachtmerries, slaapwandelen en praten of tandenknarsen in de slaap. Bij pavor nocturnus treden angstaanvallen op. Mensen met pavor nocturnus worden plotseling wakker met een paniekerige schreeuw en maken dan een verwarde indruk. Zowel pavor nocturnus als slaapwandelen komen voornamelijk voor bij kinderen en verdwijnen bij het ouder worden.


Naast de primaire slaapstoornissen zijn er _slaapstoornissen die samenhangen met een psychiatrisch probleem_, zoals een depressie*, manie*, angststoornis* of psychose*. De meest voorkomende klachten zijn slaapgebrek door slecht inslapen, vroeg wakker worden of s nacht vaak wakker worden. Soms slapen mensen met psychiatrische problemen juist langer dan normaal.
Ten slotte zijn er nog de _andere slaapstoornissen_. Deze hangen samen met lichamelijke ziekten, zoals diabetes of een schildklieraandoening, of het gebruik van medicijnen, drugs of alcohol. Ze uiten zich meestal als slapeloosheid, soms als teveel slapen. Ook lichamelijke klachten, zoals pijn en benauwdheid, kunnen mensen beletten goed te slapen. Voorbeelden van medicijnen die de slaap beïnvloeden, zijn bloeddrukverlagende middelen en hormonen. 

*Achtergronden van slaapstoornissen*
Primaire slaapstoornissen worden veelal veroorzaakt door _stress*_ en leefgewoonten. Alleen bij apneu, narcolepsie en verstoringen van het slaap-waakritme liggen de oorzaken, zoals beschreven, anders. Stress of spanningen zorgen ervoor dat iemand continu alert is, terwijl voor een gezonde slaap juist ontspanning nodig is. Conflicten op het werk, een hoge werkdruk, zorgen over geld of de opvoeding van de kinderen, relatieproblemen: het zijn allemaal spanningsbronnen waar mensen wakker van kunnen liggen.
Leefgewoonten waardoor mensen slechter slapen zijn roken en koffie of thee drinken. Cafeïne, theïne en nicotine hebben een stimulerende werking op het lichaam en werken zo slapeloosheid in de hand. Ook veel suikers (frisdranken), veel zout eten, te laat of te veel eten of met een lege maag naar bed gaan, bemoeilijken het slapen. Dat geldt ook voor actieve bezigheden laat op de avond, zoals sporten of vergaderen.
_Traumatische gebeurtenissen_*, zoals een ongeluk, inbraak of de plotselinge dood van een geliefd iemand, kunnen eveneens leiden tot slaapstoornissen. Ze kunnen ook nachtmerries veroorzaken. 
Ten slotte speelt de leeftijd een rol bij de slaap. Oudere mensen slapen minder snel in en slapen minder diep. Ze hebben bovendien vaak minder behoefte aan slaap, omdat ze minder doen en vaker tussendoor slapen. Als ze net als vroeger proberen te slapen, kunnen ze slaapproblemen krijgen.
De twee laatstgenoemde categorieën slaapstoornissen hangen samen met psychiatrische of lichamelijke problemen.

*Vicieuze cirkel*
Mensen met een slaapstoornis raken op den duur in een vicieuze cirkel. Overdag kunnen ze zich slechter concentreren en presteren ze minder, waarover ze dan vaak s nachts gaan piekeren. Ook zien ze steeds meer op tegen gaan slapen en ontwikkelen ze verkeerd slaapgedrag. De angst niet te kunnen slapen vergroot de stress en versterkt de slaapproblemen. Zo kan een slaapstoornis blijven bestaan, lang nadat de oorspronkelijke aanleiding is verdwenen.

*Alcohol en slaap*
Alcohol helpt bij het inslapen, maar geeft ook een lichte en onrustige slaap. Iemand die heeft gedronken, wordt s nachts vaker wakker en voelt zich s ochtends niet uitgerust. Wie vaak een slaapmutsje gebruikt, merkt bovendien dat er steeds meer alcohol nodig is om makkelijk in te slapen.

*Een veelvoorkomend probleem*
Een derde van de Nederlandse bevolking heeft wel eens slaapproblemen. Voor ongeveer 15% van de bevolking vormt slapeloosheid een ernstig chronisch probleem. Vrouwen hebben twee keer zo vaak last van slaapstoornissen als mannen. Ook veel ouderen hebben problemen met slapen. 
_Een slaapstoornis raakt veel mensen. Het is niet iets om je voor te schamen of om te verbergen._

* Over deze onderwerpen komen nog aparte artikels

----------


## Petra717

Deel 2

*Niet afwachten*
Een slaapstoornis kan iemands gezondheid en welzijn aantasten. Mensen die slecht slapen zijn moe, kunnen zich slecht concentreren en raken snel geïrriteerd of uit hun evenwicht. Ze kunnen last krijgen van sombere gevoelens. Die gevolgen beïnvloeden ook het contact met de naaste omgeving. Bovendien kunnen mensen met slaapgebrek op gevaarlijke of ongewenste momenten door slaap worden overmand, bijvoorbeeld tijdens het autorijden of in een vergadering. Slechte slapers hebben ook minder weerstand tegen ziektes en infecties. 
Als de slaapproblemen niet verdwijnen, is het raadzaam hulp te zoeken. 

*Tips voor mensen met slaapproblemen*

Probeer inzicht te krijgen in uw slaapgedrag door een slaapdagboek bij te houden. Schrijf op hoe lang het duurde voordat u insliep, hoe lang u hebt geslapen, hoe laat u wakker werd en hoe vaak en hoelang u wakker bent geweest. Het gaat om een schatting: staar u niet blind op de wekker! Schrijf ook op hoe u voor uw gevoel hebt geslapen en of u zich s ochtends uitgerust voelde.Onderzoek of de slaapproblemen samenhangen met bepaalde omstandigheden, zoals vroeg op moeten of drukte thuis of op het werk.Zorg dat u op vaste tijden naar bed gaat en opstaat. Slaap ook in het weekend niet te lang uit.Vermijd slapen overdag. Doe per dag hooguit een dutje van maximaal 30 minuten. Zet een wekker om ontspannen te kunnen liggen zonder angst u te verslapen.Zorg voor goede slaapomstandigheden: een goed bed en kussen en een goed geventileerde, niet te warme, rustig ingerichte kamer.Vermijd geestelijke en lichamelijke inspanning, zoals sporten, vergaderen of studeren, vanaf twee uur voor het slapen gaan.Eet of drink niet uitgebreid binnen een paar uur voor het naar bed gaan. Drink s avonds niet teveel alcohol, koffie of thee of dranken met veel suiker.Bedenk s avonds al wat u de volgende ochtend moet doen: leg uw kleren klaar, pak uw werktas in en maak eventueel een actielijstje.Probeer negatieve gedachten over slapen gaan om te buigen naar positieve. Als u bijvoorbeeld denkt: dadelijk moet ik gaan slapen en dan lig ik weer uren wakker, verander dat dan in: heerlijk, dadelijk lig ik warm en veilig onder mijn dekbed. Dat is niet eenvoudig, maar wel het proberen waard.Ontspanningsoefeningen en yoga helpen om tot rust te komen, s avonds, maar ook op andere momenten van de dag. Regelmatig overdag even ontspannen zorgt voor makkelijker ontspannen s avonds.Neem voor het slapen gaan een warme douche of ga een eindje wandelen of fietsen. Ook lezen, naar rustige muziek luisteren of een beker warme melk drinken kan helpen om te ontspannen.Leg pen en papier naast uw bed. Schrijf gedachten van u af als u begint te piekeren.Ga geen uren liggen woelen. Sta op als u wakker ligt, loop of drink wat en kruip er dan weer in. Doe geen dingen waarvan u klaarwakker wordt, zoals tv kijken of puzzelen.Als uw partner last heeft van uw slaapproblemen, kan het u beiden rust geven apart te slapen.Zoek meer informatie over slaapstoornissen, in bibliotheek, boekhandel of op internet.

*Therapie helpt*
Slaapstoornissen kunnen verschillende oorzaken hebben. Eerst onderzoekt de arts daarom de achtergronden van de klacht. Als de slaapproblemen samenhangen met een lichamelijke ziekte of psychiatrische stoornis, zal de behandeling zich daarop richten. 
Veel thuiszorginstellingen geven slaapcursussen. In deze cursussen krijgen deelnemers inzicht in hun gedachten over en hun houding tegenover slapen. Deelnemers leren wat ze zelf kunnen doen om beter te slapen, zoals ontspannings- en ademhalingsoefeningen. Actief bezig zijn met het slaapprobleem en contact met lotgenoten helpen de vicieuze cirkel te doorbreken. 
Bij ernstige slaapproblemen kan onderzoek worden gedaan in een speciale slaapkliniek. Daar wordt iemands slaappatroon bekeken. Afhankelijk van de aard en de ernst van de stoornis volgen advies en een eventuele behandeling. Lichttherapie kan helpen bij een verstoord bioritme en winterdepressie.


*Medicijnen*
Soms schrijft de huisarts slaap- of kalmeringsmiddelen voor. Een slaapmiddel is een hulpmiddel. De oorzaak van de slaapstoornis wordt er niet door opgeheven. Bijwerkingen zijn vermoeidheid, concentratieproblemen en slaperigheid. Het gebruik van slaapmiddelen wordt bij voorkeur beperkt tot enkele weken. 

*Informatie en hulp*

Als u al langer problemen hebt met slapen, doet u er goed aan hierover met uw huisarts te praten. Uw huisarts kan u eventueel verwijzen naar een slaapcentrum. Voor hulp bij onderliggende traumas, psychische en psychiatrische problemen zal de huisarts u verwijzen naar een instelling voor geestelijke gezondheidszorg (ggz of Riagg), het algemeen maatschappelijk werk of een vrijgevestigd psycholoog, psychotherapeut of psychiater. 
U kunt ook een cursus tegen slapeloosheid volgen. U kunt hiervoor terecht bij de meeste thuiszorginstellingen.
Meer lezen:

Ik doe geen oog dicht. Over slapeloosheid.
E.C. Klip, 2000. In de serie Zorgen voor jezelf. Boom, Amsterdam,  17,-. ISBN 90-6009-628-2.Goed slapen + CD. Slapen kun je leren. 
E.C. Klip, 1998. Wyrda, Woerden  18,11. ISBN: 90-7614-107-X.Beter slapen doe je zelf!
J.L. Mommaerts, 2001. Lannoo, Tielt,  11,95. ISBN 90-2094-314-6.Slapeloosheid. Antwoord op alle vragen. 
D. Davies, 2001. De Driehoek, Amsterdam,  13,90. ISBN 90-6030-618-X.


Bron: ® Psychowijzer
© Fonds Psychische Gezondheid, Postbus 5103, 3502 JC Utrecht,

----------


## Agnes574

Dikke merci Petra!!! 
Keigoed artikel!!!
Xx KNUFFFFF Xx

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Petra, 

Leuk dat je dit geplaatst hebt  :Smile: 
Ik las laatst ook van alles over slaapstoornissen, dromen etc, die link die echt duidelijke info had kan ik momenteel even niet vinden, maar wel nog het volgende; _Er zijn op dit moment bijna tachtig verschillende slaapstoornissen bekend. Deze zijn in vier groepen te verdelen: slapeloosheid, parasomnie, slaperigheid overdag, en slaap-waak stoornis._ 
Naja dat nog even ter info  :Wink: 

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Agnes574

*Hoe leer ik opnieuw slapen?*

Als u slaapstoornissen hebt, moet u op de eerste plaats de oorzaken van het probleem proberen te identificeren. Om daarna de oorzaken van de slapeloosheid te behandelen en een goede nachtrust opnieuw mogelijk te maken, zult u wat uw manier van leven betreft, een aantal maatregelen moeten nemen.


*HOE BESTRIJDEN WE SLAPELOOSHEID EN HOE BOUWEN WE ONZE SLAAPROUTINE OPNIEUW OP?*


*Na 17u. niet meer aan sport doen*.


*Middagslaapjes vermijden.*
Mensen die aan slapeloosheid lijden, hebben de neiging om overdag in te dommelen. Als ze een middagslaapje doen, komen ze in een vicieuze cirkel terecht, aangezien dat middagslaapje hen 's nachts kan verhinderen te slapen. 

Zelfs korte siësta's zijn te vermijden: ze zijn zo rustgevend dat mensen die aan slapeloosheid lijden, opnieuw klaarwakker zijn en 's avonds niet in slaap zullen kunnen vallen. Zo ontstaat de chronische slapeloosheid van de eerste nachthelft.


*Opteren voor een eigen relaxatie- en meditatiemethode.*
In de auto naar muziek luisteren of een relaxatietechniek zoals zelfhypnose aanleren, om 's avonds vóór het slapengaan toe te passen.


*De slapeloosheid behandelen als een diagnose gesteld is (de oorzaak van de slapeloosheid is in dit geval een onderliggende ziekte die gediagnosticeerd werd: depressie, stress, rustelozebenensyndroom, slaapapneu...).*


*Geen beroep doen op slaapmiddelen.* 
Als ze echt nodig zijn volgens de arts, mogen ze enkel gebruikt worden gedurende een korte periode. Een slaapmiddel biedt geen oplossing!


*Aan de arts geneesmiddelen vragen die de slaap opnieuw opbouwen.*
Sommige antidepressiva zijn daarvoor geschikt: met kleine doses, zorgen ze voor een duurzame oplossing voor de slaap, met een duidelijke verbetering van de slapeloosheid. Men mag niet gekant zijn tegen deze geneesmiddelen onder het voorwendsel dat ze bekendstaan als antidepressiva. In dit geval wordt een andere dosis voorgeschreven, waardoor ook het effect verschillend is. Bovendien is er sprake van een blijvende positieve impact op de slapeloosheid, ook nadat de behandeling wordt stopgezet.


*Een beroep doen op luminotherapie in geval van verschuiving van de slaapfasen.*
Normaal komen de slaapfasen eraan omstreeks 23u., soms zelfs middernacht. 
Bij sommige mensen, zijn ze reeds aanwezig tussen 21 en 22u. 
Als deze mensen op dat ogenblik niet gaan slapen, zullen ze achteraf moeite hebben om in slaap te vallen. Gaan ze wel op tijd slapen, dan worden ze wakker rond 3u. 's morgens. 
Bij andere mensen treden de slaapfasen dan weer later op, tussen 1 en 2u. 's morgens. Die mensen zullen tot dan wakker liggen en ze zullen 's morgens moeite hebben om op te staan.

In beide gevallen gaat het om een verschuiving van de slaapfasen. Een mogelijke oplossing is luminotherapie. Daarbij wordt men blootgesteld aan daglicht dat verspreid wordt door een lamp met een lichtsterkte van 10.000 lux (lux is de eenheid van verlichtingssterkte). Met een dagelijkse blootstelling aan dit licht ('s morgens), is het mogelijk de slaapfasen opnieuw te verschuiven zodat de persoon in kwestie opnieuw een slaaproutine kan opbouwen.

Deze raadgevingen moeten dagelijks opgevolgd worden. Blijken ze niet doeltreffend, dan moet u een arts raadplegen. Samen met u zal hij op zoek gaan naar de meest aangepaste oplossing.


(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## sietske763

melatonine 5mg(alleen op recept verkrijgbaar)helpt heel goed voor inslapen...
iedereen die slecht slaapt, heel veel sterkte want je wordt als het lang genoeg duurt er knettergek van, want je hoofd/hersens hebben ook rust nodig

ps melatonine is niet verslavend en je moet wat bijbetalen
liefs

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben momenteel bezig met een melatoninekuurtje (2mg) en daarnaast pak ik sinds gister er één tablet Valdispert Night bij (voor een betere inslaap en betere kwaliteit nachtrust; bevat Valeriaan voor de geestelijke rust en Hop voor beter in te slapen) ... ik moet zeggen dat ik héérlijk heb geslapen; hopelijk blijft dit goedgaan (een goede nachtrust is zo belangrijk!!).

Ik ben blij dat ik weer kan slapen mét natuurlijke medicatie en dus zonder chemische medicatie  :Wink: . Slaappillen helpen mss een weekje om goed te slapen, maar die lossen het probleem zelf niet op. De melatonine en Valdispert Night helpen me mijn natuurlijke slaappatroon terug te krijgen ... super!!!

----------


## sietske763

ze zeggen dat de bachbloesem erg goed is voor de nacht rescue spray.
bij mij helpt het niet maar dat komt omdat ik nog teveel benzo,s krijg.
mensen die geen slaapmed. krijgen zeggen dat het heel goed is.
ik krijg standaard 10 mg melatonine voor het inslapen, heb nog nooit gehoord over een melatonine kuurtje.
mag ik weten hoe jij dat dan doet agnes??

----------


## Agnes574

Ik krijg een doosje Cicadin (melatonine 2 mg) en daar zitten voor 3 weken pillen in, vandaar dat ik het een 'kuurtje' noem  :Wink: .

Ik heb alweer héél goed geslapen ... we gaan de goede kant op  :Smile: .

Xx Ag

----------


## nick21

> Ik krijg een doosje Cicadin (melatonine 2 mg) en daar zitten voor 3 weken pillen in, vandaar dat ik het een 'kuurtje' noem .
> 
> Ik heb alweer héél goed geslapen ... we gaan de goede kant op .
> 
> Xx Ag


hey mensen
moet toch ff gezegt worden
ik zie veel verschillende pillen enzo staan
maar waarom niet gwn de cannabis plant
wiet dus..draai 1 dikke en ga op de bank leggen
is zo natuurlijk als het maar kan geen rare pillen
waarvan je zelf de naam niet kunt uitspreken
probeer dit eerst.vraag maar aan je huisarts
m.v.g nick

----------


## sietske763

helemaal mee eens nick,
rook ook regelmatig
zo,n sigaar, slaap daar heerlijk op,het helpt eigenlijk wel voor iedere klacht vind ik
maar ik wil dit niet iedere dag, het nadeel is dat als je op vakantie gaat en dus niet kan smoken dat je dus 2 weken bijna niet slaapt omdat dat de afkick verschijnseken zijn

----------


## sietske763

@lieve ag,
wat fijn dat je op zo,n natuurlijke wijze heel goed slaapt
mag jij het niet iedere dag hebben?
ik krijg als ik bel zo voor 3 maanden melatonine mee, 5 mg

----------


## Agnes574

Blijkbaar niet Sietske.... ze doen hier in België nogal moeilijk over het nemen van melatonine; ik ga 's moeten vragen waarom????

Morgen bel ik mijn huisartse en ga ik vragen of ik een hogere dosis melatonine mag proberen ... goed en slecht slapen wisselen elkaar af (vannacht vreselijk slecht geslapen weer) en die slaap heb ik juist zo énorm nodig!
Ik verkies melatonine en natuurlijke inslaapprodukten boven wiet...ik ben nu eenmaal zéér gekant tegen wiet en andere drugs .. en van wiet wordt ik 'zot' ; ik ga rare dingen doen en wordt er daarna misselijk van, dus geen optie voor mij  :Wink: .

Sterkte aan alle slechte slapers; het is slopend!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Gister heb ik Halcion (Triazolam 0,25mg) én Imovane (Zopiclon 7,5mg) voorgeschreven gekregen naar aanleiding van mijn aanhoudende slaapstoornissen.
De apotheekster vroeg me of ik deze 2 tegelijkertijd mocht nemen; ja dus ...
Zij zei dat ik wss zéér goed zou slapen daar het een 'paardenmiddelcombi'is volgens haar ... Ik heb redelijk geslapen, maar ben veel wakker geworden tussendoor en sliep pas na een uur na inname ... die 'klop van de hamer' zoals dokter en apotheekster voorspelden bleven uit ... wat ik ergens wel jammer vind.

Toch blijf ik positief en hopen op verbetering van mijn slaap en slaappatroon!!
Iemand ervaringen met deze combi??

Xx Ag

----------


## sietske763

imovane heb ik vroeger ook wel geprobeerd.......sliep er niet veel op....
ik lees dat je geen AD wilt slikken.......maar arts heeft mij regelmatig 15mg(heel laag)remeron gegeven, niet als AD, veel te laag gedoseerd, maar om nachtrust te verbeteren.
dus remeron in een combi met lormetazepam, evt nog prometazine erbij.
en als ik weer goed sliep ging remeron er weer af, ik ben echt veel gewend zoals je weet maar dit hielp mij echt, en ik geloofde er eerst niets van....

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi allemaal,

Heel fijn om die artikelen te lezen. Ik slaap zelf alleen slecht als ik een dag met teveel (negatieve) indrukken heb gehad. Ik krijg meestal slaap aan het begin van de avond, maar probeer daar dan niet aan toe te geven om een normaal ritme te hanteren en ga dan tussen 22-23u altijd naar bed en sta altijd 6.45u op. 
Ik word tegenwoordig 1x per nacht wakker van allerlei gedachten die in mijn hoofd als een gek ping-pongen (REM-slaap?). Ik probeer dan rustig te blijven en weer de slaap te vatten. Als dat niet lukt, ga ik uit bed en probeer daarna weer te gaan liggen. Echter lukt het me niet om het ping-pongen van gedachten te stoppen. Wat nu?

----------


## dotito

wens iedereen veel moed/sterkte toe en hopelijk lukt het slapen wat beter.Ook ik heb heel lang gesukkeld met slaapstoornissen gelukkig is het nu aan de betere hand.Maar ik kan er gerust inkomen wat het is.Wil niet zeggen dat ik direkt in slaap val meestal duurt het ook een half uurtje hoor.Maar ik slaap nu wel met een ooglapje en oordopjes anders kan ik wel niet slapen.In begin was het wennen maar mijn slaap is mij heilig en helpt.Ben daar enorm gelukkig mee.Als je idd naar bed gaat met een piekerhoofd :Confused: gaat dat jammer genoeg niet lukken om te slaap te vatten.Zo kan je beter elke avond een moment uitkiezen van een half uurtje bv en daar je piekermoment voor gebruiken.Bij mij heeft dat geholpen.Is gewoon maar een tip!!

Do :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Als ik met 'piekergedachten' loop voor mijn slaap of er wakker van word; 
Ik schrijf ze op en zeg tegen mezelf; "dat is voor morgen" .... en het werkt nog ook  :Wink: .
Ik heb er wél aan moeten werken, aan deze methode, maar nu lukt het me gelukkig  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Hihi .... blijkbaar moet ik nog aan die slaapmiddelen 'wennen' ;
Mijn schoonmoeder zat hier daarjuist en ze vroeg me waarom ik zo 'tril' ... zelf niet in de gaten , maar komt door die pillen :Wink: .
Hopelijk ben ik ze snel gewoon en nog beter; kan ik snel weer zonder goed slapen  :Smile: .

Xx 'shaky Ag'  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kerstmark

Zijn er hier mensen die ervaring hebben met een kaakoperatie (mandulaire repositie) in functie van het wegwerken van de slaapapneu? Heb diverse keren een CPAP toestel geprobeerd (voor lange periodes) en dit werkt bij mij totaal niet. Nu is mij een operatie aangeraden, maar dat lijkt me wel een zware ingreep.
En wat zijn de kansen op succes?
Groeten
Mark

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Kerstmark,

Ik heb hier zelf geen ervaring mee, maar ik heb even voor je verder gekeken.
http://www.apneuvereniging.nl/forum/...eratie&start=0 ervaringen. 
Op het forum staan ook andere posts met informatie en ervaringen over operaties bij slaapapneu. 
Hopelijk vind je daar de informatie die je zoekt om een goede beslissing te maken!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Kerstmark

Beste Luuss

ik wil je heel erg bedanken voor de moeite die je genomen hebt om mij deze link door te mailen. Ik zie dat er op dat forum heel wat reacties en ervaringen staan, en die zullen me zeker helpen (ik zal eens goed de tijd moeten nemen om alles door te lezen) om een (hopelijk) correcte beslissing te nemen.
Nogmaals dank en de allerbeste groeten!

Mark

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Mark,

Ja op dat forum staan heel veel ervaringen mbt slaapstorrnissen en behandelingen, dus ik hoop dat je met de informatie die je daar leest een goede beslissing voor jezelf kan nemen! Heel veel sterkte en succes!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## vlinder77

Hoi Sietske,

Even snel in het kort. Ik ben 17 jaar verslaafd geweest aan Lorametazepam en alprozolam (Xanax). Ik gebruikte op het laatst dag en nacht zo'n 15 pillen per etmaal.
Dankzij mijn familie ben ik opgenomen in een verslavingskliniek "Solutions" en ben ik
nu 2 jaar genezen en vrij van alle tabletten. Nu zit ik helaas na 2 jaar nog steeds in dat
ritme van om de 3 uur wakker, omdat ik dan gewend was een pil te nemen.
Ook het inslapen duurt uren, maar ik mag gewoon niets meer nemen.
Melatonine heb ik geprobeerd, maar dat werkte totaal niet.
Denk je dat er iets bestaat, dat niet verslavend werkt en waarvan ik toch in slaap kan
komen?
Ik ben veel te blij, dat ik mijn leven terug heb, dus een risico met een middel dat
dit veroorzaakt, dat wil ik nooit meer meemaken.

Alvast dank voor het meedenken.

Groetjes Vlinder.

----------


## dotito

@Vlinder,

Heb ja al eens valeriaan geprobeerd of valeriaan-wortel?
Dat heeft bij mij toens geholpen,toen ik niet meer kon slapen destijds na het afbouwen van mijn claonazepam.

Groetjes Do :Wink:

----------


## moordwijffie

Ik wil van me heftig dromen af , zijn heel af en toe een nacht merrie maar verders gewoon rare niet logische dromen maar wel zo levens echt dat ik altijd dacht dat ik daar zo moe van was , nu krijg ik onderzoek voor me snurken want dat doe ik ook .
als ik heel soms een slaappil neem dan word ik wel redelijk uitgerust wakker omdat ik dan niet zo droom .
nu zou het zo zijn dat ik door mijn snurken niet in de diepste fase kom en dus zo druk droom daardoor .
Klinkt logisch toch .
Maar volgens mijn vriend heb ik geen adems stops maar ik heb wel alle symthomen van apneu .
Binnen kort dagje ziekenhuis en dan word ik door arts in slaap gebracht en hij gaat kijken waar de opstructie zit en ik moet bij een neuroloog komen .
ben zo benieuwd zou ik me fitter gaan voelen na al die jaren .!
Ik hoop dat er een oplossing komt !

Gr MW

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Moordwijffie,
Ik hoop voor je dat het dagje ziekenhuis ervoor zorgt dat je te weten komt waar je snurken vandaan komt en dat je dan rustiger kan slapen zodat je ook rustiger droomt.
Heel veel sterkte en succes!

----------


## moordwijffie

> @ Moordwijffie,
> Ik hoop voor je dat het dagje ziekenhuis ervoor zorgt dat je te weten komt waar je snurken vandaan komt en dat je dan rustiger kan slapen zodat je ook rustiger droomt.
> Heel veel sterkte en succes!



vind ik lief van je  :Smile: 
ik hoop het ook want je vraagt je zelf al te lang af wat doe ik fout waardoor je zo moe bent .
en heb regelmatig leven en lig optijd op bed want laat trek ik niet .
maar goed is afwachten .

fijn weekend alvast 

Gr MW

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Moordwijffie,
Ja als je regelmatig leeft en op tijd op bed ligt kan ik me voorstellen dat je je afvraagt wat je fout doet...
Wanneer krijg je het slaaponderzoek of heb je die inmiddels al gehad?
Hopelijk krijg je snel duidelijkheid!

----------


## Luuss0404

*Slaapwandelen*
Slaapwandelen is het wandelen terwijl je slaapt en waar je omgeving denkt dat je wakker bent. Het begint als de slaper half wakker wordt, het deel van de hersenen dat zou moeten zijn 'slapen', wordt actief zodat de slaper uit bed komt en gaat slaapwandelen. Het gebeurt meestal tijdens SWS, in het eerste deel van de nacht. Over het algemeen komt het bij mannen vaker voor dan bij vrouwen. Slaapwandelen valt onder de term parasomnie.

*Symptomen*
Een slaapwandelaar weet de volgende ochtend weinig of zelfs niets over het slaapwandelen. 
Kenmerkende eigenschappen van slaapwandelen en slaapwandelaars:
* Het begint ongeveer één tot drie uur na het inslapen
* Het duurt meestal vijf tot vijftien minuten, soms kan het een uur duren
* Op vragen wordt mompelend antwoord gegeven
* De ogen kunnen open zijn, met een wazige blik
* Het schijnt dat ze kunnen zien, alleen is de coördinatie erg slecht
* Ze zijn in diepe slaap en hebben geen controle over hun handelingen
* Ze hebben geen normaal inschattingsvermogen
* Ze kunnen op rare plekken urineren
* Ze zeggen dingen die ze niet zeggen als ze wakker zijn
* Ze zijn moeilijk te wekken
* Soms zijn ze zich bewust van de omgeving en kunnen dan raar gedrag vertonen. Bijvoorbeeld in de auto stappen en de motor starten

*Oorzaken*
Slaapwandelen wordt over het algemeen niet veroorzaakt door problemen, de slaapwandelaar kan bijvoorbeeld totaal geen problemen kennen in zijn leven en toch gaan slaapwandelen. En iemand met problemen hoeft niet perse te gaan slaapwandelen.
Erfelijkheid speelt bij slaapwandelen vaak een belangrijke rol. Voor mensen met een erfelijke aanleg is de kans groter dat ze gaan slaapwandelen als ze onder druk staan of gespannen zijn. Maar ook als ze erg vermoeid zijn of een slaapgebrek hebben wordt de kans op slaapwandelen vergroot.
De leeftijd is ook een belangrijke factor, bij kinderen komt het namelijk vaker voor dan bij volwassenen. Bij de meeste kinderen wordt het minder naarmate ze ouder worden en uiteindelijk groeien ze eroverheen. Het kan ook op volwassen leeftijd beginnen, maar dan blijft de stoornis meestal wel je hele leven bestaan.
Slaapwandelen kan ook het gevolg zijn van alcohol- of druggebruik. 

*Behandelen*
Omdat vermoeidheid en slaapgebrek de kans op slaapwandelen vergroten moet je er als slaapwandelaar voor zorgen dat je niet oververmoeid raakt. Om het slaapwandelen kan een regelmatig slaappatroon ook helpen.
Bij volwassen mensen kan je slaapwandelen behandelen door met een psycholoog gesprekken te voeren. Je kan dan leren hoe je om moet gaan met angst en stress door de aandoening. Ontspanningsoefening kunnen ook goed zijn en in ernstige gevallen zijn antidepressiva nodig om de klachten bestrijden.
Als slaapwandelen het gevolg van alcohol- of druggebruik is moet de persoon in kwestie eerst die problemen oplossen. Pas daarna kan het slaapwandelen behandeld worden.
Om het slaapwandelen zo veilig mogelijk te maken kunnen er ook een aantal aanpassingen gedaan worden in de slaapkamer. Let op: deze tips verminderen het slaapwandelen dus niet.
* Haal overbodige meubels en losse kleden weg en ruim de kamer voor het slapen gaan op. Zo voorkom je het struikelen en ergens tegen aan stoten
* Doe dopjes om de hoeken van kastjes en tafels
* Sluit alle ramen en doe de deuren op slot. Zo kan de slaapwandelaar niet per ongeluk het huis uit. Dit is vooral belangrijk als de slaapkamerramen aardig hoog zijn, het is namelijk wel eens gebeurd dat mensen uit het raam of van het balkon vielen en overleden
* Er zijn speciale sensormatten te koop. Die kan je voor de deur van de slaapkamer leggen en alarmeren als de slaapwandelaar op de mat gaat staan
* Je kan een windgong boven de deur hangen, die gaat dan rinkelen als de deur open gaat 

_(Bron: slaapklachten.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Nachtangst*
Als je 's nachts vaak schreeuwend wakker wordt en niet meer precies weet waar je bent of wat er is gebeurd, zou het kunnen zijn dat je aan nachtangst lijdt. Dit zijn een soort paniekaanvallen, waarbij je weinig of geen beelden ziet, er is zelfs geen verhaallijn. Je hebt eigenlijk alleen een diep gevoel van angst en bedreiging en de volgende dag herinner je (bijna) niets meer van je aanval. Weet je de volgende dag wel nog wat er gebeurd is en was je meteen klaarwakker? Dan was het waarschijnlijk gewoon een nachtmerrie.

*Symptomen*
Mensen die aan nachtangst lijden worden plotseling wakker met een paniekerige schreeuw en maken dan een verwarde indruk. De aanvallen treden meestal in de eerste helft van de nacht, tijdens de diepe slaap, op en kinderen (3%) lijden er vaker aan dan volwassenen (1%). Meestal hebben kinderen er vanaf hun derde tot aan hun vijfde last van. Daarnaast komt het vaker bij jongentjes voor dan bij meisjes.
Nachtangst is herkenbaar aan de kenmerkende symptomen:
* Paniekerig schreeuwen, gevolgd door kreunen, mompelen of gapen
* Zeer snelle hartslag (soms wel 160-170 slagen per minuut)
* Totaal onbereikbaar
* Niet makkelijk te troosten
* Snelle ademhaling
* Verwardheid
* Extreem opgewonden
* Plotseling wakker
* Verhoogde bloeddruk
* Activeren van de vecht- of vluchtreactie
* Geweldadige aanval van ongeveer 5-20 minuten
* Ogen zijn wijdopen of dicht
* Kan gepaard gaan met slaapwandelen
* Agressief reageren
* Vage of geen herinnering de volgende ochtend
* Hevig zweten
Een aanval van nachtangst kan gevaarlijk zijn voor zowel de slaper als de bedpartner. De slaper kan zich aan iets snijden of iets kneuzen of breken. De partner kan gewond raken als hij of zij de slaper tot bedaren probeert te brengen, dit doet de slaper niet expres maar dit komt door de onderliggende angst die de slaper voelt bij een aanval.

*Oorzaken*
Het is nog steeds niet officieel bekend wat de oorzaak is van nachtangst. De meeste artsen denken dat het een fysiologische oorsprong heeft, ze denken dat de intense SWS-activiteit de nachtangst uitlokt. Het is bekend dat een slaapgebrek en een onregelmatig slaappatroon nachtangst kunnen veroorzaken. Verder kunnen stress, angst en traumatische ervaringen (in zeldzame gevallen) de oorzaak zijn van nachtangsten.
Sommige medicijnen, zoals tricyclische antidepressiva en MAO-remmers, kunnen er voor zorgen dat nachtangst vaker voorkomt. Alcohol en drugs hebben ook dit effect. 

*Behandelen*
Bij volwassenen die aan nachtangst lijden kan counseling of psychotherapie helpen om de aanvallen beter onder controle te houden.
Er is geen medicijn dat echt helpt, hoewel soms een korte behandeling met tricyclische antidepressiva wordt voorgeschreven om te onderzoeken of de ernst van de symptomen afnemen en of het nu minder vaak voorkomt. Ook worden er soms slaapmiddelen voorgeschreven om zo de aanvallen te verminderen.
*Tips:*
* Zorg dat je op regelmatige tijden naar bed gaat
* Probeer stress en angst zoveel mogelijk onder controle te houden
* Drink laat op de dag geen cafeïne meer
* Zorg dat je niet oververmoeid raakt
* Eet geen grote maaltijden voordat je gaat slapen. Dit vergroot de kans op een aanval
* Maak de slaapkamer veilig. Zo is het risico op verwondingen niet meer zo groot
*Voor de ouder of partner:*
* Help en steun iemand met nachtangst, dit is namelijk de beste manier om iemand door een aanval heen te helpen
* Praat rustig en stel hem of haar gerust
* Wees voorzichtig met aanraken totdat hij of zij weer kalmer wordt. De slaper kan een lichte aanraking namelijk als aanval zien van datgene waar hij bang van is.
* De slaper wakker maken en troosten is niet verstandig. Daardoor wordt de paniek alleen maar groter
* Zorg dat ramen en deuren op slot zitten. Zo kan de slaper het huis niet uit

_(Bron: slaapklachten.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Nachtmerries*
Nachtmerries zijn dromen die een vervelend, emotioneel gevoel teweeg brengen waar je wakker van wordt. In tegenstelling tot nachtangst ben je meteen helemaal wakker en kan je je nog veel van de droom herinneren. Strikt genomen is een nachtmerrie geen slaapstoornis, ze worden pas een stoornis als ze zo vaak voorkomen en met zo'n intensie dat de slaap verstoord raakt. Uiteindelijk kunnen ze er toe lijden dat iemand te bang is om te gaan slapen, waarvan slapeloosheid dus een gevolg is. 

*Symptomen*
Van nachtmerries wordt je meestal wakker en hebben vaak te maken met angst, iets engs, een gevoel van pijn, vallen, verdrinken of dood gaan. Ze zijn meestal later in de nacht en vinden plaats tijdens de REM-slaap of lichte slaap. In tegenstelling tot nachtangst brengen nachtmerries heel weinig lichamelijke symptomen met zich mee. Alleen je hartslag en ademhaling kunnen wat verhoogd zijn.
Andere gevoelens bij een nachtmerrie kunnen zijn:
* Rusteloosheid
* Angst
* Frustratie
* Schuldgevoel
* Verdriet
Deze gevoelens voel je voornamelijk tijdens de nachtmerrie en als je wakker wordt herinner je je ze niet meer zo goed. Vaak zijn het dan alleen nog vage beelden.

*Oorzaken*
Bij kinderen kunnen nachtmerries het gevolg zijn van iets naars of engs dat het kind heeft meegemaakt, bijvoorbeeld een traumatische ervaring. De gebeurtenis komt op een of andere manier, soms symbolisch, terug in de nachtmerrie. 
Naarmate het kind ouder wordt en overdag beter leert omgaan met zijn angsten en gevoelens, kunnen de nachtmerries minder vaak voorkomen en minder heftig worden en uiteindelijk geheel verdwijnen. 
Bij volwassenen kunnen nachtmerries te maken hebben met iets uit hun dagelijks leven. Bijvoorbeeld angst om je baan te verliezen, een scheiding of geldproblemen, maar de nachtmerries kunnen ook met iets anders dan het dagelijks leven te maken hebben. Gewelddadige gebeurtenissen (auto-ongeluk, in elkaar geslagen worden) of midden in een rampzalige gebeurtenis zitten (oorlog, natuurramp) kunnen ook nachtmerries opleven. Deze zijn vaak heel levendig en angstaanjagend doordat je de nare gebeurtenis telkens opnieuw beleeft.
Het gebruik van alcohol of drugs kan ook nachtmerries veroorzaken, dit geldt ook voor bepaalde geneesmiddelen en bepaald voedsel. Uit onderzoek is gebleken dan chocolade geweldadige nachtmerries kunnen veroorzaken bij mensen die er gevoelig voor zijn.
Het innemen van bepaalde medicijnen kan ook een oorzaak van nachtmerries zijn:
* BétablokkersNachtmerries
* Flutamide
* Ketamine
* Procarbazine
* Barbituraten met een korte werkingsduur 
Staken van medicijngebruik kan nachtmerries opleveren bij:
* Barbituraten
* Benzodiazepines
* Ethanol

*Behandelen*
De meeste dokters en hulpverleners weten niet wat ze met de klachten van nachtmerries aan moeten, maar meestal is er ook geen behandeling nodig. Als nachtmerries echt heel vaak voorkomen, kan een behandeling overwogen worden, bijvoorbeeld hypnotherapie.
Daarnaast zijn er een aantal (gebruikelijke) dingen die je zelf kunt doen om nachtmerries tegen te gaan:
* Elke avond rond dezelfde tijd naar bed
* Geen alcohol, drugs of zware maaltijden voor het slapengaan
* Zorg voor een comfortabele slaapomgeving
* Doe ontspanningsoefeningen
Momenteel worden verschillende medicijnen die nachtmerries moet verhelpen onderzocht, het is nog te vroeg om te zeggen of ze werken.

_(Bron: slaapklachten.nl)_

----------

